# Anybody in the Spokane / Coeur d'Alene / Sandpoint area?



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll be in Oldtown, ID from October 4th through the 10th visiting family. Anybody in the area up for a little herf?

I may be able to get my FIL to show too depending on the timing. He's much more entertaining than me (though it doesn't take much.. just ask the stumptown guys!), and he's the one that got me into cigars initially.


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

BUMP! :ss

Anybody?...


----------



## bobg (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry I missed you, Ive been out of town ( Spokane) next time through, we'll have a cigar at my casa.



-MG- said:


> I'll be in Oldtown, ID from October 4th through the 10th visiting family. Anybody in the area up for a little herf?
> 
> I may be able to get my FIL to show too depending on the timing. He's much more entertaining than me (though it doesn't take much.. just ask the stumptown guys!), and he's the one that got me into cigars initially.


----------

